# First update after install: No mirrors found in default installation [11.2-RELEASE]



## nepumuk-fs (Oct 1, 2018)

After installing FreeBSD [11.2] for the first time, it seems to work properly except for updating:


```
root@firsttry:~ # freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors. . . none found.
Fetching public key from update.FreeBSD.org. . .     failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```

`uname -r` gives 11.2-RELEASE.
I didn't find anything in Errata about that and I'm of the mind that I followed the handbook during the system installation step by step.
Do I have to add the mirror(s) manually in a config file or do I need to manually "activate internet connection" (connecting with my LAN cable on a hardware and software level), which ought to be detected and set up during system installation?
I'm quite clueless...


----------



## SirDice (Oct 1, 2018)

I suspect you're not actually connected to the network. So you might want to check that first.

`ping 8.8.8.8`
`drill update.freebsd.org`


----------



## nepumuk-fs (Oct 1, 2018)

`# ping 8.8.8.8` gives

```
PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp=seq_0 ttl=123 time=23.992 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp=seq_1 ttl=123 time=23.399 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp=seq_2 ttl=123 time=23.561 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp=seq_3 ttl=123 time=29.732 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp=seq_4 ttl=123 time=23.658 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp=seq_5 ttl=123 time=23.782 ms
^C
--- 8.8.8.8 ping statistics ---
6 packets transmitted, 6 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 23.399/24.687/29.732/2.263 ms
```
`# drill update.freebsd.org` gives

```
Error: error sending query: No (valid) nameservers defined in the resolver
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 1, 2018)

That means your /etc/resolv.conf is not configured or not correct.


----------



## nepumuk-fs (Oct 1, 2018)

EDIT: For whatever reason the file was empty.



SirDice said:


> That means your /etc/resolv.conf is not configured or not correct.


I just copied the two lines from my GNU/Linux system; now it seems to work as it should.


----------

